# dirt vs flourite



## jdavid71 (Jul 7, 2013)

Which substrate is better dirt or flourite? I am about to start my 10 gallon low tech tank.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Both have their uses. With Flourite you'll need to dose the water column and use root tabs. With dirt you'll only need to dose the water column. However, rescaping with a dirted tank is a PITA. You'll also need to cap the dirt. Since you're going low tech, why don't you use some dirt capped with the fluorite?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but I have had bad luck using soil in tanks to any real extent. However, I love adding just a bit of potting soil 1/4 inch or so, to my low tech tanks. No need for it to be low tech, I just don't worry on my high tech tanks as much. Ironically, I have been using Flourite on my tanks where I add dirt, though on a low tech, gravel works just as well. I just like the look of Black Flourite sand better. I find it's a good medium point, you don't get the negatives of a dirt/MTS tank but still get some of the benefits.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Asking the same question in 4 different threads might not be a record.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3806073

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3787489

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3802665

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3792465

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

OVT said:


> Asking the same question in 4 different threads might not be a record.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3806073
> 
> ...


Lol. Busted. 

They both have pros and cons. Use them both to get the best of both worlds. Dirt needs to be capped anyways so cap it with flourite and call it a day.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

A dirt tank would require a very thorough planning. One thing for sure, you shouldn't try to rescap your dirt tank once everything is setup. Dirt will flow up. A dirt tank would require longer period for the water column to become stable enough for fish. 3 weeks or more before adding fish. You get dead air bubble spot in the dirt and you need to poke the substrate once in a while to release the Hydrogen sulfide gas.


----------

